
The Meaning of Life Is Absurd - LYeo
https://moretothat.com/the-meaning-of-life-is-absurd/
======
lidHanteyk
Some of the cartoons, like the ones showing thought bubbles and multiple
perspectives, are quite appropriate. I appreciated this post.

~~~
LYeo
Thanks - appreciate that. It sucks that this post has been flagged though,
despite there being no guideline violations or anything of that sort.

------
vearwhershuh
Say what one will about the man, but at least Nietzsche didn't demand a happy
ending.

------
spectramax
The heat death of universe is true based on current state of our
understanding. Nothing says that it won't change in next million years -
that's a monumentally long time in exponential rate of human progress.

We've been wrong about a lot of things in the past and if people had made up
their mind about the meaning of life before Kepler, we would have thought that
we are the center of the solar system. Therefore, we are the most important
thing in the Universe.

Not knowing something is a boon - it rallies optimism that one day we will
find what that unknown thing is. Religion does the opposite - not knowing
something is replaced by faith and god.

Meaning of life - my personal opinion - is to lead a good life, help humans
understand mother nature, how she really works, and give back to the world
before we are turned into dust. That's the purpose and I am content with it.

~~~
cc-d
>The heat death of universe is true based on current state of our
understanding. Nothing says that it won't change in next million years -
that's a monumentally long time in exponential rate of human progress. >We've
been wrong about a lot of things in the past and if people had made up their
mind about the meaning of life before Kepler, we would have thought that we
are the center of the solar system. Therefore, we are the most important thing
in the Universe.

If you were making the argument that the universal rate of expansion isn't
necessarily static, I'd perhaps agree with you (there is evidence this
functioned differently in the early universe). The 2nd law of thermodynamics
on the other hand, which is what will lead to universal heat death, is
extremely unlikely to be variable.

Without the 2nd law of thermodynamics, the universe would be so radically
different that it would be effectively an entirely new universe at that point.

~~~
spectramax
Yea, I agree with you except for the fact that in just last 100 years we have
tremendous changes in the way we understand the universe. In last 400 years,
even more so.

Think about the timeline in terms of a million years from now. I cannot fathom
to speak for the truth of what we know today, despite of evidence which may be
proven otherwise in the future. That's how science works.

Obviously, I have no proof, but I hope you can acknowledge the magnitude of
the time difference and our rate of progress.

